# Will someone come hunt with me.



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a great hunt lined up. And nobody can go. Joel has to re organize his refrigerator and can't go. So I have one spot open, who wants to come with?? I'm taking applications and resumes. Reply to this thread


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I would, but I don't shoot Mallards, and I can only assume you only shoot "NothinButGreen", so I'll have to pass. Wouldn't want to spoil the fun and break party rules.

Later,
Kev


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

According to my signature I shoot spooners. Duh.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

AHHHH. When you put it like that.



No thank you.



No in all seriousness, I don't even hunt anymore. I was just pullin' you chain a little bit. Back in the day, I'd do my best to load the boat with "boot lips" (my 7 at least). In my quest to get the NA-32, I found that one of the hardest specimen to get in "ultra-prime" condition was a mature drake shoveler. Really pretty birds, once you get past that bill!

Later,
Kev


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

You should see the happy mallard I have mounted. It is siiiiiiiick! But like the name says I try to only chase mallard ducks. I guess I have a little Arkansas in me eh?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Lets go!! But can we have to wait for the inversion to lift?


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Back in the day....

Later,
Kev


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

> But like the name says I try to only chase mallard ducks. I guess I have a little Arkansas in me eh?


The last Mallard I shot landed in the ocean. I said right then, that that would be the last one. I used to just do whatever, but then my priorities changed a little bit, and I figured I didn't want to chase just whatever. From that point on it became kind of a selective extraction kind of deal. Hunt one species, maybe two, leave the rest for another day.

But before that we shot a few Mallards...


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Dude. Nice mustache!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

NothinButGreen said:


> You should see the happy mallard I have mounted. It is siiiiiiiick! But like the name says I try to only chase mallard ducks. I guess I have a little Arkansas in me eh?


Really? Maybe I should let this pass:grin: I hear AR and cache valley is one in the same.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

martymcfly73 said:


> NothinButGreen said:
> 
> 
> > You should see the happy mallard I have mounted. It is siiiiiiiick! But like the name says I try to only chase mallard ducks. I guess I have a little Arkansas in me eh?
> ...


Marty you wouldn't know. I hunt at a caliber nobody else hunts at!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll go, but only if you can guarantee a limit of spoonies. Hens preferably. I'll also need to borrow a few things-do you have an extra gun? I'll need you to front me some shells too, I only shoot Hevishot by the way. My truck broke down so you'll need to drive, and I don't get paid till next month so I'll have to get you for gas later. I lost all my decoys when I left the tailgate down on my truck (before it broke down obviously), so we'll have to use yours. Can I put my stuff in your blind bag? Also make sure to set me up with the GPS of your spot so I can come back later. Also is it OK if a buddy or 3 of mine comes along? If you could bring some breakfast along too, that would be great. I really like those chorizo burritos from Beto's. Also my neighbor's kids stole my sled so if we could just throw everything in yours that would be great. I threw out my back lifting a limit of coots into my truck the other day, so if you could pull the sled also that would be great.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Pump gunner. I only hunt private where we can drive in. Other then that I'll hook u up... For a fee...


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

NothinButGreen said:


> Pump gunner. I only hunt private where we can drive in. Other then that I'll hook u up... For a fee...


Just checked my pockets and I've got $3.85, a broken 3/16 drill bit, 4 grabber screws, and half a sitck of 18 gauge brad nails. Also an old receipt from Home depot. Will that cover it?


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Pumpgunner said:


> NothinButGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Pump gunner. I only hunt private where we can drive in. Other then that I'll hook u up... For a fee...
> ...


Is the drill bit for metal or concrete? And the receipt can't be too wrinkled...


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

NothinButGreen said:


> Dude. Nice mustache!


Dude i got a wicked mustache!! Does that mean i can come huntin with you.......


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I would go, but I hunted over your decoys last week without you, and personally, I think they suck balls :O•-: 

The ducks would only land and swim around in them for a few minutes, they are junk.....


----------



## Bay me (Jan 10, 2013)

I have been following this forum for a little while. I decided to to sign up to let you know that I think your a real stand up guy for trying to line up a hunt with other guys. You kill a lot of birds and I'm sure anyone would love an opportunity to hunt with you. But I do have one question. Do you think Joel needs help rearranging his fridge?


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Bay me said:


> I have been following this forum for a little while. I decided to to sign up to let you know that I think your a real stand up guy for trying to line up a hunt with other guys. You kill a lot of birds and I'm sure anyone would love an opportunity to hunt with you. But I do have one question. Do you think Joel needs help rearranging his fridge?


Thanks pal! And no. He can do that alone. His fridge is rank!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> I would go, but I hunted over your decoys last week without you, and personally, I think they suck balls :O•-:
> 
> The ducks would only land and swim around in them for a few minutes, they are junk.....


 *-band-* :O--O:

dkhntrdstn, missed out big time.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

My fridge is not all that bad. Just look at the picture. I should have it looking like new by 10 am and out the door to hunt by 10:30.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

See what I mean! Look at that thing.


----------



## Bay me (Jan 10, 2013)

Yea I it's not too bad. I guess I could go hunt with you. I'm really cool and not a mooch so every thing should work out pretty good. I got clay pigeons and shotgun shells for christmas from my uncle so I should be good on shells. Is 8 shot ok? And I think I got a duck stamp a couple years ago, so that's in order. I probably can't pitch in much for gas but I'll bet my mom will drive us if you want. 

Just let me know when you want to go. I hope you can work around my karate schedule.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: Will someone come hunt with me*

Is your mom hot? She can come with if she is. If she's ugly then no.


----------



## Bay me (Jan 10, 2013)

Well I'm not sure, but she does have a mustache.... And I know how you're in to that sort of thing. :lol:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think we have shaun Larsen back. Looks like bay me won the Denver bronco award.


----------

